# [RESOLVED] entry point not found



## ui900 (May 30, 2007)

The procedure entry point LdrLockLoaderLock could not be located in dynamic link library ntdll.dll

The above message appears several time when I open outlook and other office applications. Eventaully the program loads and works fine but it is a real pain . I have searched far and wide for a solution Re-installed office twice and no cure yet anyone got this before.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: entry point not found*

Hello and Welcome to TSF

See if this resolves it:

Unregister msctf.dll using the command "Regsvr32 /u
msctf.dll"

Rename both msctf.dll and ctfmon.exe to .old
extensions.

Repair Office


----------



## ui900 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: entry point not found*

Thank you geek girl you are wonderful.
Regsvr32 /u
msctf.dll"
did not work but I did removed all reference to them in the registry and reinstalled office completely and now I am a happy user again.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment but my suggestion did not help 

I'm glad you did get it resolved, thanks for visiting TSF. Hope to see you back

TJ


----------

